# Poconos, PA, Roxy, Female, 9 years, approx 95 lbs German/American shepherd mix



## JustaDogOwner (May 27, 2014)

Very sad but our sweet GS went after my girlfriend's 5 year old son unprovoked. Thank goodness it wasn't more serious, but his face is marked up bad and he's traumatized. No stitches, no scars, but cannot risk another attack.

Roxy is a great dog otherwise, fine with new adults/teens. Great watchdog. Very loving and sweet, loves attention. Always wants to be around the family. I am heartbroken she did this.

She needs a great home, but not with small children. She is used to cats.

Please let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JustaDogOwner said:


> Very sad but our sweet GS went after my girlfriend's 5 year old son unprovoked. Thank goodness it wasn't more serious, but his face is marked up bad and he's traumatized. No stitches, no scars, but cannot risk another attack.
> 
> Roxy is a great dog otherwise, fine with new adults/teens. Great watchdog. Very loving and sweet, loves attention. Always wants to be around the family. I am heartbroken she did this.
> 
> ...


Your dog is nine years old. She is a senior. If she has known this child for the last few years, or even months, without issue, then she probably has something internal/physical wrong with her. And evenso, the strength of the attack goes beyond fear of the child hurting a painful area -- unless the kid jumped on the dog or tried to ride the dog, or shoved something down its ear -- but you said it was unprovoked, so all of that is impossible.

I think you need to do the right thing. What you are trying to do is nearly impossible and very unwise. Finding a home for an aging dog with a serious bite history to a child -- it should be against the law.

You need to go to your vet and stay with your dog, as the vet administers the stuff that will make her quietly go to sleep and then shut down.

I am sorry, this is really, really hard.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

As hard as it is to contemplate - abandoning your older dog, who loves you, to a shelter or through an ad to a stranger - is a fate worse for her than the trip to the vet for a peaceful death in your company..... She will not understand and will grieve for her family and home....

It is also irresponsible to pass a dog who bit a child onto someone else....what if she has a serious medical problem, or bites again, or the next family dumps her in a shelter or on the street? I could never live with myself not knowing what happened to an animal I had had that long....I lost track of a senior horse that I had placed and still to this day, knowing he is long gone (he was born over 40 years ago) it still haunts me as to what happened to him....

The most responsible and kindest thing to do if you cannot keep the dog and isolate her from children is to put her to sleep....

Sorry....

Lee


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I agree with Lee.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree too. You musn't pass her on to someone else.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

has your dog always been wary of children? i would need to know why the dog attacked. i wpuld have the vet completely check out the dog, and if nothing found, i would find a way to keep her away from children.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I had a dog years ago that could not be near children or he would bite. I just made sure that he was never near children.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i agree 
keep her away from the child until she passes


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you had a full blood panel done? Thyroid imbalances can cause behavioral changes. I'd look into that before I gave my dog up or had her put down. Also, 100% management while you wait for the test results.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I agree with sue and lee. Have a vet check roxy out and go from there, 9 is an age were things can go wrong upstairs and she is your dog you have a commitment to her too do what is right and pawning her off and not getting her medically checked is irresponsible and silly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread was from May. One post and never came back


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Bah... I didn't even look at the date on the post since it was active.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> This thread was from May. One post and never came back


thats ok, some good info/advice here. might some future person with similar problem.


----------

